# Questions about Hedgehog Balling up



## lucky_lil_lee (Jan 5, 2016)

So I had a curiosity question. I'm only two months into having my first hedgehog. He never balls up, which I assumed was good, but I've seen a lot of people people posting pictures of their hedgies balled up, but their quills are down. He has never balled up the whole time I've had him, except for one time when I had to clean his cage in the early afternoon and he was not about to wake up. So if they ball up and their quills are down, are they still being defensive? Should my hedgie be balling up more?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It just depends on the hedgie!  Some are quick to ball up, some never seem to. Some hedgies are calmer and don't mind being tipped on their back & going into a ball for a couple seconds, but most start flailing because they don't like being in such a vulnerable position. Even the ones that will chill for a couple seconds will start flailing eventually. If they're right-side up & balled with quills down, some do it to protest something, but don't commit enough to add in raised quills. :lol: Some also sleep like that, which my Bindi does.


----------



## lucky_lil_lee (Jan 5, 2016)

Interesting! The variety of hedgehog personalities is so fascinating to me. If I roll my guy on his back he definitely flails like crazy- he is not a fan..


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

One other thing to keep in mind, is that angle can make a difference. 
Being flipped on their back in a horizontal position makes them more vulnerable than almost sitting in a horizontal position.
In a photo, you don't know what the buildup was before. How long were they really protesting before they calmed down enough to snap a quick picture. 

Comparison is an evil thing. Forums, like this are a form of social media. With that we want to show off. Just like people are advised not to compare themselves to others of Facebook in looks, family behavior, emotional status... Don't compare your hedgehog to what people post as for their happy hedgie photos or stories. The only exception would be health. If you are looking for answers to health issues and another persons story matches up, then it's a possibility that your hedgehog may have the same issue.


----------



## lucky_lil_lee (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'm slowly learning the ropes of hedgehog behavior. I could spend a lifetime just watching him and taking notes. I figured they were just like any other animal in regards to the fact that every creature is an individual. I've cared for dogs, cats, guinea pigs, mice, gerbil ferrets, and birds but this is my first experience owning a hedgehog. I wasn't necessarily comparing mine to anyone's. It was more of a curiosity question, assuming curiosity is allowed.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I can definitely second the "you don't know what's going on before the picture" comment. I can show you some SUPER cute pictures of my boy Qwerty, but what you wouldn't see is the half hour of sitting still it takes before he'll bring his face out! He's my grump butt <3\

But even my super sweet lady Danu who enjoys her belly rubbins, what you don't see is the manic exploring for an hour or so before she wears herself out and declares it's time for snuggles now!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

With pictures, it's similar to any other animal. Personality has a lot to do with it. 
I'll use my dogs as an example. Trying to get a clear picture of either one while they are awake... Next to impossible. I have deleted hundreds of photos because they are either a blur, a butt shot or an extreme close up of a nose. Try to get a video, you get sea sick watching it because they can't sit still. 
Hedgehogs are often like that. Yes some I'm sure are super photogenic. But more often I think a lot of the pictures are a quick snap the picture in this millisecond or the chance is gone. 
As for finding a way to hold him in a way that you want to, it will usually first take some evaluating. Why doesn't he like it vs why you do kind of thing. That's not just for pictures but most things. Then you get to make tiny adjustments and see if you get headway with minor changes.


----------

